# Moody the Apple Snail



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Hmm. I think I'm getting the hang of it.

Here's one of my new Apple Snails.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

An elegant looking snail. Congratulations.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you. 

He's the main attraction since he's the biggest one. I love his shell.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I didn't post this in the "your most regrettable fish purchase" thread because I'm not totaly sure about it yet but a little while back I bought a couple dwarf puffers that love snails (only regrett is I can't put snails in that tank, however, they leave the shrip alone). They cleared my entire tank (60g) in less than 2 weeks. So an apple (or trapdoor) is kind of out of the question. I do have a 2g nano soon to be the home of some endlers. Do you think that an apple like yours or a trapdoor snail would be ok in a 2g environment? I have some common pond snails in there atm and 1 mts but if I put a puffer in there for a day or 2 that wont be a problem.

It really is a beautiful snail,
dale


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Moody thanks you for the compliment.:eyebrows: 

Pomacea Bridgesii snails, from what I've read, require at least 2.5 gallons. They are certainly messy. I've got plenty of filtration, but I'm still feeding them outside of my tank.

Maybe a trapdoor snail will work better for you. They're cute too. Nerites would be really cool. They stay small, so I think that they'll be better for your nano.


Lissette


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

well, there may be some good (better) news yet. I have decided to take a 10g out of storage and attempt the 'scape in the thread "Syrah "Planura" 60L" So, while I may have to get a trapdoor for my nano I may still be able to get an apple for the 10g.

dale


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool. Good luck and have lots of fun setting up a new place for them. I love that tank. Absolutely beautiful. They would look so good in that setup with some shrimps.

Please take pictures when you're done. I love looking at snail pics. 


Lissette


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very pretty, I like the shell color too.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you. I hope that I can keep his shell that way.

Lissette

P.S. Here's a few more. Enjoy.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Those pictures are amazing!

Besides keeping the camera very still and probably on a tripod, how do you do it? Special lens? Is it a digital camera? Fancy 35 mm or Simple 35mm camera?


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> Those pictures are amazing!
> 
> Besides keeping the camera very still and probably on a tripod, how do you do it? Special lens? Is it a digital camera? Fancy 35 mm or Simple 35mm camera?


Thanks for the compliment.

Nope, nothing fancy at all. I just followed the instructions from this board (Niko's Thread) on how to take pictures. I've been practicing for a while now. Sometimes I get good shots, other times I have to work on it.

I have an Olympus 4000C digital camera. No special lens attached. And I didn't use a tripod either. I just gently pressed the lens to the tank glass for stability. I used the Super Macro mode, changed the ISO and Aperature as needed, and used no flash.

It takes a lot of practice, but you'll get it.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Man i love snails. All kinds really. Thanks for sharing your pics. they are beautiful


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you. It's been a pleasure.


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

*GREAT PHOTOS*!!!! They're so clear! And I *love* the snails! Beautiful, just beautiful  What is this grassy plant? Dwarf Hairgrass? I really like it---










So what else do you have in the tank? How big is it? I like the black gravel


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello Brie, and thank you.

Correct, the plant is Dwarf Hairgrass.

My current setup (which isn't fancy):

29 gallon
110 wpg
Xp2 filter
diy reactor
pressurized co2
Regular Gravel (Estes)

Bleeding hearts
Cardinals
SAE
Apple snails
Rasbora

L. Aromatica
L. Repens
L. Cuba
P. Stellata
D. Hairgrass
L. Glandulosa
H. Corymbosa Compacta

Currently, I'm growing my plants out, so I have no aquascape theme (I'm always changing it anyway).

Here's a link if you want to see what it looked like:
MariaLissette - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Thanks for your interest.

Lissette


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

those are really neat pictures, how often did you end up changing it? There seem to be a lot of variety in the layouts, I like them. It looks like you have been having a fun time messing with them.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Darling, I keep changing it all the time (I can't count, but lots). I'm worse than my mother. She's always changing her furniture around, and I'm always changing the aquascape in my tank. I can't help it. 

Currently, I'm keeping my hands out of the tank and away from my plants so that they can grow without me pestering them. I know they're breathing a sigh of relief. So soon, I'll have a new aquascape to take pictures of. As soon as I get it done, I'll post it in my profile.

And oh yes, I love changing the plants around. It's fun looking at the tank in different scapes.


----------

